
Position on 1-Year Certificates - LinuxBender
https://www.digicert.com/position-on-1-year-certificates/
======
davidmichael
I think having shorter cert lifetimes is generally a good thing and with tools
like Let's Encrypt its becoming easier and easier.

If anyone is aware of how Safari came up with the 398 day number I'd love to
know.

~~~
davidmichael
A coworker we think has figured it out. Its 365 + leap year days + 31 day
month.

